# Looking for reputable NY Breeder :)



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the GRF! I can't help with breeders, but buying a dog from a petshop is not a good idea. Take your time. Many people spend months on end searching for the right dog. Think about hooking up with your local Golden Retriever club to help in your search.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Why not go to a Rescue Group?
There are so many dogs already born who need good homes?


----------



## mixxy2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for the responses and welcoming me! 
Yes we have thought about a rescue and that may be where we look in the future but for now I think we decided we would really want to raise a puppy.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello and welcome from a fellow WNYer and Sabre fan!
As far as I know there are only a few of us here.
I got Molly from a breeder in VT. If you want the info, PM me, she was soooooo worth the drive. Molly's Mom is also a WNYer. I can't remember where she got her Molly, I think it was gasport? You could pm her too. 

BTW if it is a girl you have to name her Molly.....I think that is the Buffalo girl name.


----------



## mixxy2 (Jul 24, 2008)

hi there fellow sabre fan!
cant wait till oct 10th- cant come soon enough!

so - yeah we have been searching for months now looking for a good breeder - do you have a website/contact for yours?

how old is your GR!

i cant PM until I reach 15 or something


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

mixxy2 said:


> hi there fellow sabre fan!
> cant wait till oct 10th- cant come soon enough!
> 
> so - yeah we have been searching for months now looking for a good breeder - do you have a website/contact for yours?
> ...


I am SOOO happy about RYan Miller!! I think I would have been devistated if he left too. I am still so sad about Drury!

Anywho, Molly is almost a year old. I have a friend who got Molly' brother (previous litter) and he is an awesome dog. I knew that was the kind of dog I wanted. So good with kids. Very patient. 
Click on my name and you can see pics on how gorgeous she is!
I will try and pm you with the breeder's info. She isn't really computer savy, so no website.


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Welcome Mixxy. I'm the other Buffalonian with a Molly. My Molly will be 2 in November. I got her from a family in North Tonawanda through an ad in the Buffalo News. Once I joined this forum I found out that is not the way to buy a puppy, but everything turned out well for us. Molly is a healthy fabulous dog and I wouldn't trade her for anything. Please pm me once your able to send pm's and I'll send you the contact information if you want it. Good luck with your search.


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Are you anywhere near here? www.adirondac-goldens.com The dogs have all the clearances they should, and the breeder is REALLY nice. I almost got a puppy from her a few years ago and everyone I talked to was really happy with her. It'd definitely be worth the trip even if it's a little far away.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Molly's Mom said:


> Welcome Mixxy. I'm the other Buffalonian with a Molly. My Molly will be 2 in November. I got her from a family in North Tonawanda through an ad in the Buffalo News. Once I joined this forum I found out that is not the way to buy a puppy, but everything turned out well for us. Molly is a healthy fabulous dog and I wouldn't trade her for anything. Please pm me once your able to send pm's and I'll send you the contact information if you want it. Good luck with your search.


 
North Townawanda... I wasn't even close with Gasport!!
Maybe same time difference but that is it!


----------



## mixxy2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you for that information Michelle!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

mixxy2 said:


> Thank you for that information Michelle!


you are welcome!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Try some of the Golden Retriever Clubs websites for breeder referrals

Golden Retriever Club of Western NY
http://grcwny.org/

Cuyahoga Valley Golden Retriever Club (Ohio)
http://www.cvgrc.org/

A complete listing of GRCA member clubs can be found here
http://www.grca.org/localclubs.asp

The GRC of Greater Toronto
http://www.grcgt.org/

And also the Canadian Clubs are listed on the GRCC
http://www.grcc.net/

Good luck in your search


----------



## mixxy2 (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey thanks to everyone for the responses!!!!


----------



## jhaenle (Jul 23, 2008)

I know this was awhile ago but did you find a breeder? We will be looking soon. We live in Hamburg.
Thanks.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Didn't realize this thread was so old! Did you get a puppy?

I was going to recommend Mary MacQueen - www.nitrogoldens.com - her dogs are fantastic!


----------

